# Bahad Zubu and drunken kung fu



## billc (Jun 18, 2011)

I recently attended the Pacific island Gathering tournament here in chicago and had a chance to see a group of fighters from the Bahad Zubu lineage compete.  I was thinking about their history, some of what I have learned from my instructor, coming from Grand Master Ilustrisimo and his sword based fighting art.  Their body language just shouts, "We are training to avoid sharp and pointed weapons."  It also brought to my mind drunken kung fu.  Before anyone might get sensitive, I am not trying to be critical or to cause a problem.  I save that for the study here on martialtalk.  

My point about drunken kung fu is that one of the competitors assumed a leaning stance, to his right, with his blade over his shoulder.  It reminded me a lot of the drunken kung fu postures that I have seen, but with a blade.  From what I have learned about Kali Ilustrisimo and Bahad Zubu from my instructor, I really like, and respect both arts.  Especially since they are sword based arts.  Any thoughts or additional insights would be appreciated and interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## BirdieKing (Dec 6, 2011)

See replies here:  http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?9122-MT-Bahad-Zubu-and-drunken-kung-fu

thanks.


----------

